# The Golden Ass Dance



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Charlie performing the Ass Dance last Friday during his daily walk/swim. :bowl:


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

LOL so cute! He's got some moves  I love the video effects!


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I chuckled out loud watching this...very cute!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Airborne80 said:


> Charlie performing the Ass Dance last Friday during his daily walk/swim. :bowl:
> 
> Golden Ass Dance - YouTube


Excellent video editing. Is that Leesylvania State Park?


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Thanks *



kikisdeliveryservice said:


> LOL so cute! He's got some moves  I love the video effects!


Thanks. I am in the process of teaching myself how to create video effects in my videos. I appreciate it


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Excellent video editing. Is that Leesylvania State Park?


 I appreciate the kind comments. I am just teaching myself how to do video edits  Yes... that is the park  You must live near me.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I laughed my uh, ass..off. 
Very funny.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Airborne80 said:


> I appreciate the kind comments. I am just teaching myself how to do video edits  Yes... that is the park  You must live near me.


Yes, I live in Manassas VA. I organize the Retriever Hiking and Swimming Group meetup on meetup.com.

The Retriever Hiking and Swimming Group (Manassas, VA) - Meetup

I hope to see you at a future meetup.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Wonder if you can get a new category added to obedience and agility? Great way to start my day :wave:


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol - that was cute. A great way to start a Monday! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

this is hilarious! i live in manassas too.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

You have way too much time on your hands. LOL That was so funny. Great editing!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*We have taken RV trips a few times to Virginia. I choose Virginia just because the State Parks always seem to be the nicest of anywhere we have gone. *


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Virginia*

Thank you for watching the video of Charlie lol. I fully understand what you say about the State Parks and such in Virginia. I am born and raised in Los Angeles California and have been in Virginia since 2004. I absolutely love it out here! So much water and green and things to do outdoors. The ONLY thing that I dislike is the humidity in the summer but beyond that... Im in heaven.


----------

